# best surf spinning combo under $200?



## Djakes (Mar 25, 2016)

Will be coming to hiltonhead island in one month and want to try some surf fishing! Haven't tried it before and need a little help on a set up under $200! Plus how's the surf and sound fishing?


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

http://www.basspro.com/PENN-Battle-II-Surf-Rod-and-Reel-Spinning-Combo/product/1407311752/

i would go with the 10ft rod option loaded with 20lb braid. tie some rigs and you should be good.
as for hilton head, i don't have any knowledge of that area. try www.charlestonfishing.com i'm sure you will get a few responses. good luck!!


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

8 ft Ugly Stik ($50) Avenger spinning reel ($50)


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm with you on the Ugly Stick, Steve, but I picked up another Penn this year (about $70 at Walmart) that I'm really, really happy with. My two other Penn reels are 40 and 50 years old, so I love their durability and performance.


----------



## irishfireman333 (Jul 27, 2013)

Gotta love anything from bass pro. 15$ extra gets you a 2 years protection plan.ANYTHING goes wrong...they give you a gift card for amount paid..you go buy a new one. Ive turned on rods/reel combo after 2 years just because! Decent Penn combos there. I've also gotten the bass pro offshore angler brand...no complaints..keep rinsed after salt use...keep outta sand


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Djakes said:


> Haven't tried it before and need a little help on a set up under $200!


Since you are "new" to this, stay away from Braided fishing line . . . Use Monofilament instead !

(1) Less Expensive
(2) Easier to tie knots that hold
(3) More "forgiving" due to line stretch
(4) Safer - Braid can "slice you open"
(5) Braid likes to "dig into itself" on reels and cause problems

Take a look at the 11ft combos here . . .

*http://www.basspro.com/Offshore-Angler-Breakwater-Spinning-Rod-and-Reel-Surf-Combo/product/2248944/*


Tight Lines !


----------



## Razor1138 (Jun 13, 2012)

Depends on if you want to work the surf with your rod (I'd look at a 7-8' ugly sticks) or if you want a heaver (8-10' ugly sticks). You can get a new Penn Fierce II 4000 for $70 for the 7-8' rod or the Fierce II 6000 for $80 for the 8-12' rod. I personally use braid, it does cost more, but you can get a lot more on your reel. Never had any issues with it breaking do to a fish strike. But mono does work good to. It's just a personal preference. (I do use mono on my senator because its cheaper to fill it up)


----------



## JWilson98 (Apr 27, 2016)

A few years ago I found a deal on a Penn Fierce 4000 and paired with a 8' Daiwa Beefstick. Rod is a little heavy but the setup has been great with 20-30# braid. Total for rod, reel, line, a few redfish rigs, double drop rigs, etc was right at $120. Cabela's recently had a nice sale on their Penn Fierce combos at near 1/2 off but their regular price is less than $100. 

I have also used that reel with 9' and 10' rods without any issue. The reel is plenty good enough for a week or two a year. Just rinse with fresh water when you come off the beach and then give it a decent cleaning and oil when you get back home.


----------



## Mmayfield (May 2, 2014)

I have been using Penn combos for some time and found the reels great for the price but the rods were not up to par. I have been switching the rods out to the ugly sticks as needed. The cheapest Penn reels may have some issue with their plastic parts but most of those are cosmetic and mine have held up fine with normal use and a little care after each trip. While I have rods from 7' to 12' the ones used the most match what the others have said-8'-10', and I am using the 7' rods more and more. I have an Okuma reel that was recommended and it has also held up well. I would recommend staying with 20# mono to start, seems to be a good all round line. I prefer braid but it has issues, I also like lighter mono but you have to tie on a top shot to keep from snapping the line on casts.


----------



## Razor1138 (Jun 13, 2012)

Like Mmayfield said - "I have been using Penn combos for some time and found the reels great for the price but the rods were not up to par."
I agree, the combo is nice that you have what you need immediately, but I would definitely look into replacing the rod in the combo. (It may last 2 seasons, it might last 2 days) Just remember the combo price is between $10-20 more than the reel itself, you get what you pay for. I use mine as a backup rod if a friend needs a rod for fishing.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Daiwa BG30, loaded with 15# Berkley Big Game, on either an Ugly Stick 8' rated 3-6 oz or an Ugly Stick 9', rated 1-5 oz.


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

Quantum Optix 60 and Shakespeare Tidewater rod. Bought both at Walmart, have gotten a full season out of them with only a single time taking apart and greasing. And they looked like brand new on the inside. Lol. I know they're CHEAP; but I'd put them up against just about any other combo.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

flathead said:


> Daiwa BG30, loaded with 15# Berkley Big Game, on either an Ugly Stick 8' rated 3-6 oz or an Ugly Stick 9', rated 1-5 oz.


AMEN, Brother . . . 100% AGREE ! ! !

Of the two, I like the 9ft rod better !


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

The 9' is the better all around rod by far but if the surf gets rough I wouldn't be afraid of putting 8 oz on my 8' rods even if they are only rated 3-6. I don't know if there is a better low maintenance spinning reel out there than the Daiwa BG series.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

And I thought you were Stren man all the way Flathead.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I fish Hilton Head every year for a couple of weeks with the family. A 9ft Ugly Stik would be my preference if fishing on a budget. The beaches are Very Flat. There will be times when you will need a longer cast. Also, that extra foot of rod will help keep your line above the waves if you are spiking. Buy yourself some Fishbites in pink and orange shrimp flavor. Also bloodworm flavor works well. Expect whiting, blues, pompano, sharks, and rays. Try to fish early or late. The beaches can get crowded especially after Memorial Day. Also, the Walmart on the right hand side next to Publix as you come onto the island has a good supply of tackle. I hope this helps. Let us know how you do.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> And I thought you were Stren man all the way Flathead.


Used to be until I purchased two spools of 17# Original a couple years ago. After only 2-3 casts it was frayed so bad I couldn't have landed a large sea mullet without it breaking. Went right back to BBG clear and green. But I still use PP on my BG15s.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

You have to be VERY CAREFUL on what you buy now-a-days. A VERY INFORMATIVE video of Seagaur line that was a COMPLETE FAKE!!!!! A look-a-like crap from China. They paid full price for the fake. You should check on yours. Buy from known sources because the $$$ you save is a fish swimming away........
Kim :fishing:


----------



## Djakes (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks for all the help fellas! I bought a penn Battle 6000 with a 11 ft Okuma Longitude rod. Hope it's up to par!


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

You'll love the Longitude.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Sounds like a good combo. Let us know how it works out for you.


----------

